# Abschäumer



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Techniker, 

habe mir eben mal Gedanken über einen Abschäumer gemacht und eine sehr einfache Version aufgezeichnet. Könnte dieser Abschäumer funktionieren? Was meint ihr? 








Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2004)

wo willst du den verstecken oder läuft er gepumpt ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2004)

Hallo rt,

da brauchst du aber eine Menge Luft, ich habe mir den Riesel-Abschämer von dieser Seite mal genau betrachtet und fürs nächste Jahr will ich mir den nachbauen, aber in einer kleineren Ausführung.

http://www.teichtechnik-selbstbau.de/html/abschaeumer.html

MfG

tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2004)

Hallo, 

müßte nach der Pumpenkammer in Betrieb gehen, also gepumpt. 
Mal sehen, wie langweilig der Winter wird.    

1000l/h Luft müßten reichen. Kann sein, dass ich zusätzlich noch einen zweiten Ausströmer rein mache, der vom SK versorgt wird. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2004)

r.t. , Hallo

meine Frage zielte als Unwissender darauf ab, ob sowas überhaupt in Schwerkraft möglich ist? Einen Abschäumer halte ich nicht für eine schlechte Idee, bei deinem Teich sicher sehr hilfreich, aber nocheinmal die Frage, wie verstecke ich soetwas ?

Übrigens, ich finde deinen "am-Haus-Teich" sehr schön


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2004)

Oh, Danke Darki, 

kann man schon versenken, oder? 

- einbuddeln, bis das Wasserzulaufrohr knapp unter dem Teichwasserspiegel ist, 
- das Wasserablaufrohr auf die gleiche Höhe verlängern wie das Zulaufrohr, 
- eine Pumpenkammer im Anschluß an den Abschäumer

Eigentlich müßte er dann in Schwerkraft laufen und nur ein Stück oben rausschauen, wie im Aquarium. 


Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2004)

r.t., hallo

danke für die Idee, in der Tat könnte das funktionieren. 

Ich werde es mir notieren und am Schluss meiner Recherchen entscheiden, welche Technik (wenn überhaupt spezielle Technik ausser Pumpen und Pflanzen) für mich und meine Koi in Frage kommt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2004)

hallo rainer,

mit dem gedanken abschäumer beschäftige ich mich auch schon seit geraumer zeit. rein in der theorie müßte dein bauteil funktionieren ich tendiere aber mehr zu einem rieselabschäumer.(lt. meinen recherchen)
-- höhere abschäumleistung
-- geringerer luftbedarf
-- und falls er im dauerbetrieb läuft ein optimaler biofilter

die lösung die bei
http://www.teichtechnik-selbstbau.de/html/abschaeumer.html
vorgestellt ist finde ich wartungsfreundlicher wie die variante von wonti
http://www.wonti.de/fr_teich.htm
da dessen wartungsöffnung in meinen augen nicht die optimale lösung ist.

@ darki


> aber nocheinmal die Frage, wie verstecke ich soetwas ?


... ich habe bei mir angedacht das teil mit natursteienen einzumauern und wie einen ntürlichen kamin optisch in die anlage einzubinden.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2004)

Hallo r.t.



> Könnte dieser Abschäumer funktionieren? Was meint ihr?



Vom Prinzip her schon.... in der Praxis aber wohl eher nicht.

@juergen-b



> ... ich habe bei mir angedacht das teil mit natursteienen einzumauern und wie einen ntürlichen kamin optisch in die anlage einzubinden.



Der ist echt gut. Ein natürlicher Kamin, passend zu einer natürlichen Teichanlage.     Darauf muss man erst mal kommen....


MBG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2004)

hallo jürgen -h

danke für deine sarkastischen worte !  

... hättest du richtig gelesen, so hättest du nicht übersehen daß ich davon sprach " in die ANLAGE einzubinden " da steht nichts davon " an, über, in den teich " zu integrieren wohl aber könnte man daraus resultieren daß mein grundstück noch mehr komponenten als NUR den teich beinhaltet.

da ich sehr stark davon ausgehe daß dir die örtlichen gegebenheiten, dieser von mir zitierten ANLAGE nicht bekannt sind, denke ich einwenig zurückhaltung und tolleranz in der meinungsbildung wäre angebracht.
 

solltest du aber tatsächlich den willen in dir verspüren sachlich bei dem thema mitzuwirken, dann erkläre doch bitte, wo du in der praktischen funktion des abschäumers bedenken hast ??

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Rainer!

Ich habe diese Art des Abschäumers an meinem Teich getestet. Die Abschäumleistung läßt relativ schnell nach, oder setzt erst gar nicht ein.
Das Problem ist, dass sich der Schaum im oberen Bereich nicht ausreichend verdichtet und nicht nach oben geschoben wird.
Habe normale Ausströmerstein, Platten, Lindenholz und Keramik als Ausströmer ausprobiert. Ich fand die Keramikausströmer noch am besten, was die Blasendichte anging. Auf Deiner Skizze müssten m.E. die Auströmer oberhalb des Wasserauslaufes liegen, sonst ziehen die Blasen in den Filter.

Bislang hatte ich einfach ein 100er Rohr, 1 Meter in die Erde und mit Winkeln wieder nach oben. Wie ein U.
Habe vor 4 Wochen mal ein bischen gewerklet. Am Einlauf habe ich das 100er Rohr oben mit einem Blindstopfen geschlossen. In den Deckel hab ich ein 50er Loch eingesägt und ein 50er Rohr verschiebbar eingesetzt.
In das 50er Rohr hab ich ein 40er eingesetzt und es dort mit den kleinen Luftschläuchen an 2 Stellen verankert. Das 40er Rohr ist oben verschlossen. Da das Ganze verschiebbar ist, kann ich den Absschäumer je nach Wasserstand individuell einstellen.
Der Schaum tritt nun durch den kleinen Zwischenraum aus, in dem ein guter Sog nach oben entsteht.
Innerhalb von 14 Tagen konnte man am Auströmerstein im Teich keine Blasenbildung an der Oberfläche mehr beobachten.

Ich wollte mir auch erst einen Rieselabschäumer bauen. Für den brauche ich aber wiederum eine zusätzliche, recht leistungsstarke Pumpe.
Daher habe ich mich für das "Modell" entschieden, welches ich heute in Betrieb habe.
Das kann ich problemlos zwischen Ozonreaktor und Filter schalten.
Auf der vorletzten Interkoi hab ich mir diese Art des Abschäumers mal bei der Fa. Sander angeschaut und erklären lassen. 

Hier mal eine Skizze, wie ich ihn mir im Winter bauen werden:


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,



> danke für deine sarkastischen worte !



Nichts zu danken, aber wer konnte denn ahnen, dass ausgerechnet du das tatsächlich ernst meinst. Hätte das jemand mit weniger Sachverstand geschrieben, dann wäre ich sicher nicht darauf gekommen, dass es sich hierbei um einen Scherz handeln muss. Zu mal deine Anlage ja auch noch eher flach gestalttet ist und ich mir daher nicht vorstellen kann wie man da einen 2m hohen Kamin auf natürliche Weise integrieren kann. Also nix für ungut   

MBG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2004)

Hallo r.t. und auch alle anderen Interessierten,

ist es euch entgangen, dass diese Art der Abschäumung dem Einsatz mit Salzwasser vorbehalten ist? Alleine schon deswegen  funktioniert es nicht so wie es angedacht ist. Etwas verwertbarer Schaum "kann" entstehen, muss aber nicht und schon gar nicht über einen längeren Zeitraum. Die Oberflächenspannung von Süßwasser ist hierbei einfach zu groß, als das ohne zusätzliche Chemikalien ein mechanisch fester Schaum entstehen könnte. 

Ihr solltet euch also besser noch einmal mit der Funktionsweise eines Gegenstrom-Abschäumers vertraut machen und ergründen auf welchen "Mechanismen" er aufbaut damit es überhaupt funktionieren kann. 

Ob es jetzt noch Sinn macht sich der Zeichnung zu widmen? Ich werde es mal versuchen und dabei oben anfangen. Dieser gebogene Trichter zur Aufnahme des Schaumes ist denkbar ungünstig ausgeführt. Der Weg des Schaumes in den Sammler ist viel zu lang, zu unförmig und vor allen Dingen im Querschnitt zu gering. Dem entstehenden Schaum sollte an dieser Stelle so wenig wie möglich Widerstand entgegen gebracht werden. Das "Warum" erklärt sich hierbei von selbst. Der nach unten gerichtete Zulauf und die daraus entstehende Strömung wirkt den aufstrebenden Gasblasen massiv entgegen. Hierbei entstehen im Rohr unerwünschte Strömungsverhältnisse, die die Funktion behindern. Der Rücklauf sollte sich unbedingt oberhalb des Zulaufes befinden, da sonst der eventuell entstandene Schaum vom einströmenden Wasser wieder zerschlagen wird. Außerdem muss man Wasserstand im Abschäumer mit dem Rücklauf einstellen können. Andernfalls funktioniert so ein Teil nie.
Die Einperlung des Gases muss wiederum oberhalb des Rohres für den Rücklauf stattfinden. Warum, wurde bereits erklärt. Der Rücklauf wiederum sollte am unteren Ende nicht an der Seite beginnen, sondern mit einem nach unten gerichteten Rohrbogen in der Mitte des Abschäumerrohres. Auch das hilft dabei, unerwünschte Strömungsverhältnisse zu minimieren.

Dennoch steht hierüber immer noch das Eingangs erwähnte, nämlich das diese Art der Abschäumung nicht für Süßwasser geeignet ist. Selbst wenn der ein oder andere vielleicht noch über das Funktionieren seines eigenen Gegenstrom-Abschäumers berichten wird, muss ich davon ausgehen, dass solche Personen noch nie einen tatsächlich funktionierenden Abschäumer in Aktion gesehen haben.

MBG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Rainer!

Die Fa. Shuran leitet das Wasser in ihrem Süßwasserabschäumer noch anders ein.
Der Eingang liegt relativ weit unten. Das Wasser wird über eine Pumpe tangential eingeströmt.
Außerhalb befindet sich ein Injektor/Venturi, über den die Luft angesaugt wird.
Der Vorteil ist, dass Du keine eigene Luftversorgung mittels Pumpe benötigst und das ein evtl. vorhandener Ozonreaktor/Ozonisator angeschlossen werden kann.
Der Wasserauslass liegt nur wenige mm über dem Boden, innerhalb des Rohres; eintretendes Wasser wird infolge der Blasenbildung zunächst mit nach oben gerissen.
Nachteil ist, dass Du eine seperate Pumpe benötigst.
Der Abschäumer arbeitet aber auch nach dem gleichen Prinzip wie der von Sander und verzichtet völlig auf eine größere Schaumbildung/-Verdichtung.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe mal eine Skizze von meinem (gepumpt) Abschäumer gemacht. Das Teil läuft zur Zeit im Probelauf. 
Zu Beginn hatte ich den Auslauf bis auf das gewünschte Wasserniveau hochgezogen und dann wieder runter. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass das 150' iger Rohr leergesaugt wurde. 
Dann habe ich am oberen Punkt ein offenes T-Stück eingebaut. Resultat: Luft wird angesaugt und jede Menge Schaum auf dem Teich.
Jetzt habe ich den Ablauf regelbar gemacht und jetzt schwankt der Wasserspiegel im Abschäumer um ca. 5 cm  .


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2004)

will auch kurz mal meinen Abschäumer präsentieren.
Funktioniert so ähnlich wie Wontis Prinzip.
Läuft in der 2,20m Version seit 4 Monaten jetzt am Teich und was da rauskommt, das ist der beste BIODÜNGER   den meine Bäume je bekommen haben, die sind endlich wieder richtig gewachsen 

Die Baukosten sind überschaubar( ca 80€), der Rest ist nur lernen, wie man GFK verklebt und dann noch sauber zusammenbauen!

Gruß
MARC


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Marc, 

offensichtlich wird der Abschäumer bei Dir direkt vom Teichwasser versorgt, also ohne Vorabscheidung. Setzt sich ein Rieselabschäumer nicht mit der Zeit zu, bzw. verstopft ohne Vorabscheidung? 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Okt. 2004)

HI!
Hab ich auch erst gedacht, aber als ich vor 2 Wochen mal oben reingeschaut habe, war alles okay.
Ich hab die Pumpe direkt im Teich liegen und davor ein selbstbauskimmer angebaut auf der Saugseite.
Dieser Skimmer besitzt zwei kleine Fahrradkörbe(von Mamas Rad gekauft) die recht feinmassig sind und da wird der Hauptteil der Algen schon abgefangen, so daß die Pumpe nicht viele Partikel mehr weiter in den Abschäumer fördert.(kann morgen abend mal ein Foto vom Skimmer zur Verdeutlichung machen, wenn gewünscht!)

Nächstes Jahr soll davor dann aber ein richtiges Spaltsieb kommen.

Gruß
MARC

PS: Kann mir mal jemand sagen, warum ein Abschäumer bei tieferen Temperaturen wesentlich besser läuft als bei 30 Grad?Kann den effekt jeden Tag aufs neue beobachten, da kommt viel mehr momentan raus und ich habe nix verändert am Teich seit der Abschäumer in Betrieb ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Okt. 2004)

Hallo, 

leicht abgeändert, aber so wird er nun gebaut. Funzt er, ist's recht, funzt er nicht, ist auch nichts kaputt.   






Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Jan. 2005)

hallo! 
mein abschäumer ist so ähnlich wie der von rainer nur habe ich ihn zwischen bodenablau und vortex gesetzt.
bin ganz zufrieden mit dem ergebnis.
erst habe ich alles in 110er rohr gebaut.war nicht so gut.




hier geändert mit besserem ergebnis.


----------

